# Tc2 Overhaul And Replacement Crystal Completed



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

I bought my TC2 about a year ago from a great guy I know in Germany, when it arrived it was polished gold (not factory satin finish) and whilst in great condition with its box and instructions, the case and especially the crystal showed obvious signs of it's 35+ years of life (hey don't we all).

Anyway, as you all know I am a big advocate of STS and the quality of their workmanship, I thought I would take a gamble and see what they could do with my beloved time computer. I took it in to them for a case refinish and see what they could do with the crystal, I think you will agree they have done a pretty spiffing job! Only downside is I daren't wear it now incase I ding it! lol!

Honestly I kid you not, if you didn't know you would think the old girl is NOS, the pics really don't do it justice!! the only mark is a small scratch below the crystal on the case at about 7 o'clock (almost unnoticeable)




























Hope you like!!!

In support of a few post Keith has been making recently, I would say that if you can get these now is the time! I found a TC2 (NOS, mint and boxed etc) that sold here in the UK for Â£1400! Now that is just nuts!!


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

Another great find is it the same bloke you got your meaga quarzt off.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks mate

My MQ2.4 actually came from a guy at Berkley University who is a professor of electronics and collects early quartz's! believe it or not it was listed on ebay before christmas and never sold, I luckily picked it up after it had ended as I emailed him! result!

The TC2 came from a guy I know in Germany who I have sold a couple of watches to in the past! Well chuffed with both, they are genuinely mint, just got to make sure they stay that way! I think the trick is not wearing them when I am out on the raz, I learned that after spending Â£100 on a new bezel for my SM300 when I ground it down a wall whilst soused! Lesson learned, beer and nice watches do not mix!! ha ha

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a beut







as for trying to get one while the price is still obtainable I think I might have missed the boat already


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Cool job


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice, I quite like those TC2s.

Do you have any pics of what it looked like before STS did their stuff for comparison?

And could you get a closeup of that satin finish?

I'm interested to see how good their cosmetic work is.

I've read here that there are some things that they're not great at (70s starburst graining), but if they're up to the same standard as Bienne for everything else, they make good sense.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey

have a check out of my other posts (Meagquartz f2.4 in this forum and my sales post Omega SM200). STS can do any case finish required, I have just had the SM200 overhauled at STS and they did full sunburst finish, looks absolutely the part (even though I have just sold it). I cannot vouch for Bienne but STS have done half a dozen of my watches and their cosmetic and mechanical work is outstanding! Plus you don't have to wait six months! It is a matter of preference but I trust STS, they are always helpful, it is always ready on time and everything I have had in to them has comeback looking utterly stunning!

PM me your email addy ad I will send you some pics of the sunburst finish on my SM200

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Example of sun/starburst finish, let me know if you want any close-up!

Cheers Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb Tom! well done.


----------

